# Etui pour iPod touch



## mjpolo (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai acheté récemment un iPod touch 32Go, je viens de le débaler et me rends compte qu'il me faut urgemment un étui de protection.
J'en ai vus plusieurs sur AppleStore mais des avis divergent et je ne sais pas quel est le meilleur, celui qui permet d'ccéder à toutes les commandes sans tacher l'écran, et qui en même temps, protège bien l'iPod.

Je suis ravi de mon achat mais j'ai encore 2 jours pour l'échanger contre un 64 Go (Fnac) que je n'ai pas prix surtout à cause de son prix. 
Mais tant qu'à fair, des opinions bien pertinentes pourrait faire changer ma décision: après tout c'est Noël 


Merci de vos expériences .

mjpolo


----------



## bayliner28 (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,


Ça serait possible de m'expliquer comment protéger l'écran puisque qu'il faut que tu cliques sur l'écran pour accéder à tes choix sur l'iPod.

Je sais que quand tu te sers pas de ton iPod, il y a des protecteurs qui permette de glisser l'iPod Touch dans une pochette et après tu peux fermer une porte... Pour protéger ton écran....


Sinon, il y a les fameux protecteurs de toutes les couleurs.... Qui protège bien le derrière de l'iPod et le contour de l'écran...

J'espère avoir pu t'aider....


Cordialement : Philippe




P.S Tu me diras si ça vaut la peine un iPod Touch car j'en demande un à Noël : un 32 Go


Merci!!!


----------



## mc13009 (10 Décembre 2009)

Alors, pour protéger l'écran, il existe des films plastique qui sont très performent (ne gache en rien le côté "tactile" de l'itouch). Tu en trouves un peu partout, sur ebay également. Par contre, visuellement parlant, c'est quasi impossible de ne pas avoir de bulle d'air.

Pour la protection, tout dépend de ton utilisation. Moi j'ai un iphone, lorsqu'il est dans ma poche, il ne craind rien, lorsque je le mets dans un sac ou autre, alors je le range dans une pochette en cuire adaptée. Si tu l'utilises en permanence en le mettant dans un sac en vrac (genre sac de fille ;-)), alors il vaut mieu opter pour une protection qui ne s'enlève pas facilement et qui permet d'utiliser ton appareil sans l'oter.

Personnellement, je suis pas fan des houses, protection, etc... apple vend des objets ultra-design, et nous en fait payer le prix fort... je trouve ça dommage de gâcher ce design en mettant une house bon marché ou non, mais généralement moins sexy que l'appareil en lui même


----------



## bayliner28 (11 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec Mc13009

Pour les plastiques, c'est très pratique. Vous pouvez toujours utilisé l'iTouch sans problème. 
Mais comme il disait. Les bulles sont très présente. Alors soit vous le coller comme il faut ou sinon vous le changer. C'est pas cher et ça en vaut vraiment la peine. 


Pour le protecteur, il n'y a pas vraiment grand chose à dire. Vous pouvez prendre un étui super design, payer plus cher pour la même protection ou sinon, si vous cherchez juste une façon de protéger votre iPod. Un étui tout simple au-delà de 20 Euro fait très bien l'affaire. 



J'espère que Mc13009 et moi même t'avons beaucoup aider pour ton choix. Sache que tu peux protéger l'écran et mettre un étui mais j'imagine que tu le savais déjà.


Bonne Chance dans ton choix




Philippe


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2009)

bayliner28 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec Mc13009
> 
> ...




Merci à vous 2,

J'ai pas eu le temps de me connecter hier soir.
Je vaux surtout protéger l'écran contre les rayures. J'ai vu des étui entre 25 et 39 à a la Fnac. Pour le prix, je préfère payer plus cher et avoir qq chose de solide que de recommencer 6 mois plus tard.
Le film qui protège l'écran m'intéresse en priorité, je pensais qu'il existait des modèle qui protégeait bien et l'écran et la coque.... il me semble que j'ai vu certains avec un volet qui s'ouvre quand on utilise l'appareil et se referme une fois le pianotage terminé.

J'hésite aussi à l'échanger contre un 64 Go, bcp plus cher bien sûr. J'ai le temps jusqu'à ce soir à la Fnac, demain ce sera trop tard.

En tout cas merci.


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2009)

Pour mon iPod Touch, je me suis acheté cet étui :




http://masamuneto.fr/test-etui-cuir-mca-pour-ipod-touch-2g.html

Personnellement, je le trouve vraiment très bien.
Même accroché à la ceinture, on a très facilement accès à toutes les fonctions.


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2009)

bayliner28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Ça serait possible de m'expliquer comment protéger l'écran puisque qu'il faut que tu cliques sur l'écran pour accéder à tes choix sur l'iPod.
> ...



Écoute, j n'ai pas eu bcp de temps pour bien jouer avec, mais une demi-heure avant hier et je trouve ce jouou absolument génial. 
Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat alors qu'au départ je pensais prendre un Classique pour ses 120Go.

Le côté tactile me plait énormement et il me donne vraiment envie de prendre un iPhone, c'est dire.:love:
Pour plus de détails il va falloir que tu attendes un peu 

@+

pour wath68:

merci pour ton avis; je suis passé à la fnac ce soir et pris un étui fnac, tout simple pour 20&#8364;: film protecteur transparent à placer, et étui simili cuir avec volet rabattable.


----------



## bayliner28 (11 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Je suis content de t'avoir pu aider. 
Je vais attendre que tu te familiarise avec le jouet. 
J'aimerais bien en demander un à Noël à mes parents.. ( Et oui, je suis encore gosse ...)



Merci pour tes conseil de base de l'iTouch...


J'espère que tu t'amusera beaucoup avec ton jouet que tu lui feras attention xD...




Bye


----------



## Fred'X (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour protéger l'écran de mon iPhone j'avais acheté un film plastique tout simple sur la baie. Aucun problème jusqu'à ce que le Précieux tombe face sur les graviers. Cela dit je n'ai rien eu à reprocher au film qui a bien joué son rôle en protégeant l'écran mais qui était à changer (entièrement criblé d'éclats).

Du coup j'ai acheté une protection plus chère mais plus solide, un genre d'invisible shield, une protection plastique intégrale. C'est plus cher mais ils en vendent deux en même temps, ça laisse soit de quoi se faire la main soit de quoi protéger un autre équipement ; comme je viens de gagner un iPod Touch il va en profiter.

J'avoue que c'est un peu chiant à mettre, surtout la face arrière, et l'aspect est un peu peau d'orange. Mais ils fournissent une sorte de gel et une petite "raclette" pour aider à chasser les bulles et franchement ça résiste bien, mon iPhone est toujours dans ma poche et n'est plus rayé. Aucune perte de sensibilité si c'est ce qui t'inquiète, je joue assez souvent et ça fonctionne très bien. Ca protège aussi des traces de doigts, je viens de voir la différence avec un appareil neuf et c'est plus qu'évident.

J'ai mis depuis une coque de protection, qui couvre tout le dos et est livrée avec un film latex pour protéger les boutons de la poussière, du coup ma protection plastique est restée et maintient l'ensemble.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2009)

Fred'X a dit:


> Du coup j'ai acheté une protection plus chère mais plus solide, un genre d'invisible shield, une protection plastique intégrale. C'est plus cher mais ils en vendent deux en même temps, ça laisse soit de quoi se faire la main soit de quoi protéger un autre équipement ;



Est ce que tu as un lien / une réf pour la protection dont tu parles ? Histoire de voir (le produit et le prix).

Merci


----------



## Fred'X (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai retrouvé le nom : Bodyguardz. Je l'avais acheté sur le site de vente aux enchères, la coque : http://www.switcheasy.com/products/Neo/Neo.php elle est en vente un peu partout mais je ne sais pas s'ils ont fait celle-là exactement pour l'iPod.


----------

